# Outlook 2003 - Merging old contact list to new one



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am using Outlook 2003 and recently I changed domains and I want to be able to merge my old contact list from my old user name/domain to my new one (they are both on the same laptop but i cannot log into my old name). How would I do this? First of all, which files should I move over and second of all I want to make sure this doesn't completely overwrite my contacts I have recently put into Outlook. Any suggestions?


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

I think you should export your old contacts then import in to new ones


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Problem being that I cannot log into the old user name to export.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

Then you should take out your old contacts through a software called Add picker

This software collects email from Outlook files

http://www.fairlogic.com/addpicker/index.shtml


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Any free way to do it? Such as using the .pst files or anything?


----------

